# Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel



## Gunzi (2. April 2013)

*Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Guten Abend,

kennt einer von euch spezielle Messgeräte zum zwischenstecken bei den PCIe 6/8Pin Steckern oder bei Molex/SATA Steckern oder wäre es besser sich selbst was zu basteln, wenn selberbasteln besser wäre: Könnt ihr mit Stromstärkemessgeräte empfehlen, die möglichst günstig und präzise sind?


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Was bist du denn bereit auszugeben?

Mit welcher zeitlichen Auflösung willst du messen?


----------



## Gunzi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Voltmeter LED rot, Digital, Einbau, Spg. DC 0- 99,9V, Versorgungsspannung 4- 30V | eBay

sowas in der art hatte ich mit vorgestellt, damit man ausrechnen kann was gerade wieviel verbraucht, würde damit gerne mal testen wieviel undervolten wirklich bringt. 

wieviel ich bereit bin auszugeben... ich denke schon 20-30 euro, da das ja nicht nur einmal benutzt werden kann und ich sowas vllt. später auch noch in irgendeinem projekt abseits vom pc gebrauchen kann


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

20-30€ sind für diese Aufgabe sehr wenig.

Mit einem Voltmeter alleine kommst du nicht weit, du brauchst ein Amperemeter mit geringem Innenwiderstand das im Falle eines 8-Pin PCIe Stechers immerhin stattliche 12,5A verkraften muss.


----------



## pringles (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Zumal eine Grafikkarte auch über den PCIESlot bis zu 75 Watt bekommt  afaik gibt es auch Software die sowas bestimmen kann, leider habe ich keine Ahnung was für welche.


----------



## Gunzi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Okay, wieviel würde denn dann so ein Amperemeter kosten was das aushält?


----------



## Murxwitz (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

https://secure.reichelt.de/Zangenme...;LA=2;ARTICLE=102153;GROUPID=542;artnr=UT+203

nimm am besten sowas in der Art, dann kannst du im laufenden Betrieb einfach umklemmen oder jedesmal auschalten zu müssen.
Die muss einfach um alle 12V Leitungen geklemmt werden bei denen du den Strom messen willst, die Masse Leitungen (schwarz) dran vorbei.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Ja, ein Zangenamperemeter ist in dem Preisbereich (oder zumindest in der Nähe des Preisbereichs) wohl die beste Möglichkeit. Einfach die Gelben Kabel (12V bei PCIe) einklemmen.

Ein Problem ist das die Last recht schnell und stark schwanken kann wudurch man sich nicht unbedingt auf Momentanwerte stützen sollte wenn man auf den Verbrauch schließen will... in dem Preisrahmen hast du aber kaum eine andere Möglichkeit.

Bei Geräten mit zwei verschiedenen Spannungen (etwa Molex/SATA) brauchst du im Prinzip entsprechend mehr Amperemeter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Noch ein kleiner Tip zum Messen mit dem Zangenamperemeter: Wenn du den Strom genauer messen willst, machst du einfach zwei, drei Schleifen mit der zu messenden Leitung. Falls die Leitungen zu kurz sind, kannst du dir ja längere Zwischenstücke herrichten.


----------



## joasas (10. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Nur wäre dieses Messgerät hier absolut unsinnig, denn es hat keine TrueRMS Funktion und ohne TrueRMS kann man hier alles mögliche messen, aber garantiert nicht den Strom. 

Du könntest ein gebrauchtes Multimeter kaufen, da bekommst du ggf. TrueRMS zu dem Preis. Aber sinnvoll ist das alles nicht. Von einer kompletten Selbstentwicklung solltest du bei dem Kenntnisstand die Finger lassen. Man könnte relativ einfach etwas über Stromwandler bzw. Shunts bauen, aber dazu muss man wissen was man tut.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

T-RMS  ist hier nicht so wichtig, es wird ja ein Gleichstrom gemessen.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Am besten du leihst dir eine Strom Zange, wie schon beschrieben Masse leitung raus und nur die Plus leitung durch.
Mit Aida64 kannst du schauen wie viel Watt über den Slot gehen.

Leihen ganz einfach, weil das machst du 1-2 mal danach nie wieder


----------



## joasas (13. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*



Superwip schrieb:


> es wird ja ein Gleichstrom gemessen.


 
Das stimmt zwar, jedoch muss ich hier einwenden dass inbesondere die Grafikkarte Schaltwandler besitzt und diese bringen nunmal eine gepulste Stromaufnahme mit sich. Und hier versagt ein 0815 Multimeter. Ein TrueRMS Messgerät (sofern der Frequenzbereich ausreicht) zeigt hier noch sinnvolle Werte an, ein Multimeter ohne jedoch nicht. Das kannst du ja gerne mit einem Oszilloskop und Shunt überprüfen.


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Mit Gleichstrommessung bekommst du zwar nicht die selbe Zeitliche Auflösung wie mit einer Abtastung aber das ist egal, denn du bist ja letztendlich nur an einem Integral von Momentanwerten interressiert und das bekommst du so auch. Wenn man den Verbrauch zeitlich möglichst gut auflösen will sollte man ein Oszilloskop in Kombination mit einer geeigneten Messchaltung verwenden.


----------



## Gunzi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Stromstärkemesser für Netzteilkabel*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Vorschläge, ich glaube ich warte noch ein bisschen und lese mich mehr in Elektronik an sich ein


----------

